# Weird bass instance when hitting gas...



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I recently installed and IDMax12 being run by a Soundstream PCA1000D. Everything has been great and it hammer like nothing imagineable.

However, every once in awhile I'll be driving and I'll hit the gas and it doesn't matter what volume level or anything a very loud bass note will come out just randomly like the amp give a surge to the sub or something. It's not a distorted sound.

Any ideas? I'm pretty sure it's grounded in a good spot but could this still be an issue? I'm running 4gauge from the battery back with a 100 amp fuse under the hood as the amp has 3 30 amp fuses on it. This is all installed in 96 Pathfinder.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

If I had to guess, I would say look at the wiring; specifically the power and ground. If that fails, check for shorting on the speaker wire and preamp lines (like they are worn or touching live wires). It could also be something wrong with the amp, but I think its unlikely.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Could be the headunit too, check out its ground


----------

